# how to get an avitar



## Greg King (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't really know where this post belongs so forgive me if i put it in the wrong place .how do i post an avitar to my name .i have a pic i would like to use from my computer .please help.......Greg


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 21, 2006)

Top left on the blue bar "User CP", from there go to "Edit Avatar".

Providing it meets the size and dimensions criteria you'll be able to upload it


----------



## Greg King (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you Andrew


----------

